# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Путешествие с Божествами

## kripacharja das

Преданные, поделитесь пожалуйста опытом "перевозки Божеств". Какие требования?
Какой-то кейс нужен или ещё как?

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Мой опыт такой:
 Лучше, чтобы была какая-то отдельная сумка для Божеств. Главное, чтобы Они там плотненько лежали, а не болтались и не стукались. Вариантов масса. Коробка из плотного картона, пластиковые контейнеры, плотный кейс. Как уж вам нравиться. У меня Божества ездят в сувенирных берестяных шкатулках (мама привезла из Великого Новгорода  :smilies: ). Напишите, что у Вас за Божества, большие ли? Придумаем...

----------


## kripacharja das

Высота вместе с лотосами 18 см.Лотосы снимаются-остаётся где-то 15 см.
Вообще хотел сделать кейс на заказ или сам(это неважно) таким образом, чтобы можно было открыть и Божества там стояли, ну как бы маленький алтарик.
Как Вы думаете это реально(такое изобретение)?

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

вполне реально
делается из пенопласта или поролона внутрь кейса вкладка с вырезанными по форме Божеств углублениями, которую можно обшить красивой тканью

----------


## kripacharja das

Начало положено...Спасибо

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Реально-реально! у меня Гаура-Нитай из мыльного камня - очень хрупкие, Гандхарвика знает...    Вот у них пластиковые контейнеры, а в них поролон точно по форме вырезан и ткань сверху,и Они там очень плотно лежат. А если хотите, чтоб стояли, я б еще посоветовала какие-нибудь пояски на липучке придумать - типа, "ремень безопасности". Чтоб все в соответствии с ПДД!  :smilies:

----------


## kripacharja das

Хорошая идея. ГИБДД будет довольна!

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна дорогие Преданные, мои поклоны!
а вот например на дороге 2-3 дня (на поезьде). как кто поступает? и чем кормите Божества? и как кормите? Спасибо!

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Я все делаю в уме, а Божества физически лежат в сумке. Если есть возможность - предлагаю что-то, если нет - придумываю что-нибудь вкусненькое и предлагаю. Качество такой манаса-севы у меня лично очень плохое, тама-гуна в поезде на мозги сильно действует. Не сосредоточиться. Иногда пишу на бумажке, чтоб не забыть: "Вот, кушайте рис, сабджи, напиток и мороженое.) :smilies:

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна дорогая Шри Радхика Матаджи,  :dandavat: 
Спасибо! а интересно все так служат? а то я думала что поступаю с Ними жестоко. Преданные просили оставить у них на присмотр но 
так хотелась вести Их с собой куда бы не поехала. да, манаса сева говорите, хорошо!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я тоже попросил благословений гуру и во время поездок служу Божествам в уме. С собой в дорогу Их вообще не беру.

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна Прабху! мои поклоны! то есть Вы имеете в виду даже на 20 дней в уме?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна Прабху! мои поклоны! то есть Вы имеете в виду даже на 20 дней в уме?


Мои поклоны, матаджи. Да, даже на 20 дней.
Только надо обязательно попросить благословение гуру.

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Бывают обстоятельства, когда есть возможность поклоняться только в уме - тяжелые болезни, например, когда вообще с кровати не встать, не дай Бог...

----------


## Susila dasi

> Мои поклоны, матаджи. Да, даже на 20 дней.
> Только надо обязательно попросить благословение гуру.


Нам тоже Гурудев разрешил спать укладывать на время поездок. Шилам шьют сумочки и на шее возят.. :go: 
Мой Гуру вообще просил Божеств домашних не привозить на польский тур. Спать укладывайте и сами приезжайте. Служите Божествам туровским и это будет то же самое, что и домашним служите. Но преданные всё равно везут, и если честно, это создает много трудностей.

----------


## Maral Alim

да! спасибо Матаджи, дали мысль для размышление. В ятрах с самого утра и до позних ночей иногда программа продолжается и Своим Божествам не остается сил и времени, и таким образом пренебрегаем Ими.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Нам тоже Гурудев разрешил спать укладывать на время поездок.


Спать укладывать на время поездки и поклоняться в уме - это разные вещи. Если я утром уезжаю, я Божеств укладываю накануне вечером как обычно, а утром уже поднимаю Их в уме и проделываю в уме все то же самое, что делал бы "в реале".

----------


## Nikunja Nivasini d.d.

А мы просим кого-нибудь поклоняться нашим Гаура-Нитай, отправляем в гости. А Шалаграммы и Гирираджи с нами в маленькой сумочке, ну и сумочка со всякими их принадлежностями

----------


## Susila dasi

> Спать укладывать на время поездки и поклоняться в уме - это разные вещи. Если я утром уезжаю, я Божеств укладываю накануне вечером как обычно, а утром уже поднимаю Их в уме и проделываю в уме все то же самое, что делал бы "в реале".


Интересно как я и не знала,  что так можно. Это авторитетно?

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Вообще то манаса пуджа считается даже более высоким уровнем чем реальная. Но при условии что это настоящая манаса.  Потому как удерживать ум долго сконцентрированным на мельчайших подробностях с соответствующим настроением без привязки к материальному объекту для многих людей намного труднее. Это все равно как читать стихи наизусть по памяти сложнее чем по лежащей перед глазами книге.

----------


## Susila dasi

Просто мне вспомнилось, разговаривали на тему поклонения в уме и Махарадж спросил, а прасад вы как тоже будете есть в виде, который в манаса-пудже предложили или настоящий?

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

В уме конечно вкушать)
Но если предлагается какая либо реальная пища (допустим в том же поезде или самолете вам принесли обед а вы его прежде чем попробовать предлагаете мысленно своим Божествам, которые в данный момент не с вами) то может быть и реальное вкушение прасада.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Да, поклонение в уме авторитетно. Об этом сказано в "Нектаре преданности". Тогда как если мы уложили "спать" Божества больше, чем на 2-3 дня, по возвращении Их надо заново устанавливать (об этом писал на прошлом форуме Двиджати Пуджака прабху, я не знаю, на что он ссылался).

В любом случае, надо делать так, как говорит гуру. Он может давать индивидуальные рекомендации, не подходящие остальным.

----------


## Susila dasi

А копии нет прошлого форума? Может он ещё раз напишет...Мне про манаса-пуджу много чего непонятно

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А копии нет прошлого форума?


Где-то есть. Но там что-то искать - как иголку в стоге сена...




> Может он ещё раз напишет...


Что-то давно его на форуме не видно. Пропал, никому ничего не сказав.




> Мне про манаса-пуджу много чего непонятно


Спрашивайте, попробуем вместе разобраться.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Да, поклонение в уме авторитетно. Об этом сказано в "Нектаре преданности". Тогда как если мы уложили "спать" Божества больше, чем на 2-3 дня, по возвращении Их надо заново устанавливать (об этом писал на прошлом форуме Двиджати Пуджака прабху, я не знаю, на что он ссылался).


Шрила Прабхупада уложил своих Божеств и только через несколько лет вернулся к поклонению Им. Он Их тоже заново устанавливал?

----------


## Maral Alim

мне кажется каждый раз когда мы выезжаем куда то укладывать потом опять устонавливать не слишком хорошо. Хорошо если это делаем в безвыходных ситуациях, а то зайдет в привычку. Они же как дети, а детей не возможно укладывать на 20 дней и т.п. 
я понимаю Их как если домашние Божества то всегда должны быть со мной. я буду о Них заботиться а Они меня защищать везде. Но если Вас Гуру Махараджа попросил тогда можно, не Вы ответственны за последствия.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Шрила Прабхупада уложил своих Божеств и только через несколько лет вернулся к поклонению Им. Он Их тоже заново устанавливал?


Сложно сказать. Вряд ли где-то в его биографиях есть такие подробности. Но для домашних Божеств установление довольно упрощено - провести абхишеку, спеть Харе Кришна и накормить преданных прасадом - вот и все.

Однако я все же за манаси-пуджу. Так постоянно думаешь о Божествах. А если укладывать - уложил и забыл.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Я тоже придерживаюсь мнения что каждый раз устанавливать заново не нужно. Абхишека, пение Махамантры, угощение прасад-все это часть стандартной пуджи, вряд ли это может считаться "установлением заново".Если не получается взать Божеств с собой, то можно взять например их фотографии, предварительно предложив им.

----------


## Susila dasi

Надо у авторитетов по поклонению уточнить, может у Нрсимха-кавачи. Но я по английски не очень.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Бхакты, кто в поездах с Божествами ездил, куда вы Их деваете, когда спите? Ну чтоб не спёрли?

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Ой, ну я уже боюсь рассказывать! :smilies:  А то придется с цитатами доказывать, почему это авторитетно... Ладно. Рискну. Когда маленькая сумочка - ставила около подушки,у стеночки и привязывала веревочку к руке. Когда большая сумка стала уже (много Божеств - типа спортивной у меня) - ставила под полку, на которой сплю. Нельзя конечно, но мне так спокойнее, чтоб не уперли. а то у меня нервы слабые, знаете ли... :smilies:

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Лучше цепочкой потолше вместо веревочки привязывать-веревочку перережут элементарно). Ну а вообще Божества вполне могут Сами за Себя постоять-без Их воли к Ним никто не сможет даже приблизиться , не то что "спереть"))

----------


## Maral Alim

даааааа, в поездах я именно этого и боюсь. Их   не ставиш под голову  :blink: 
и как Вишну Бхакта Матаджи говорит, что Божествам не смогут даже прикоснутся если на это нет Их разрешения. поэтому молиться приходиться : Пожалуйста, дорогие мои Божества, не покидайте меня!
или тому подобное. 
я тоже делала как Матдажи Шри Радхика, (но не веревкой а железный цепь на рюкзак из материала что можно спокойно обрезать  :cray:  ,) но все равно волнение постоянно присутсвует.

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Веревочка нужна не для того, чтоб не утащили, а для того, шоб проснуться, ежели начнут тащить!  :smilies:  По крайней мере моя мысль была такова... Маскировка еще хороша: положить в какую-нить страшную (внешне) коробку, ободрать ее всяко-разно, перевязать бечевками.... Штоб ни у кого не возникло и мысли - что там что-нибудь более ценное, чем яблоки из бабушкиного сада. :smilies:  В общем, я думаю, мои Божества изрядно повеселились, наблюдая мои попытки Их куда-то возить, используя весь опыт и знания пионерского детства!

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Такое трансцендентное волнение-это прекрасно :smilies: 
"Страшные"коробки думаю не столь нужны, вполне достаточно обычных.А так Божества нередко Сами подсказывают Своим преданным в чем желают ехать.

----------


## Maral Alim

:rgunimagu:  Да, Шри Радхика Матаджи, весело Вас читать, спасибо!

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Ой, ну я уже боюсь рассказывать! А то придется с цитатами доказывать, почему это авторитетно... Ладно. Рискну. Когда маленькая сумочка - ставила около подушки,у стеночки и привязывала веревочку к руке. Когда большая сумка стала уже (много Божеств - типа спортивной у меня) - ставила под полку, на которой сплю. Нельзя конечно, но мне так спокойнее, чтоб не уперли. а то у меня нервы слабые, знаете ли...


С цитатами по этому поводу малореально что-то доказать, вряд ли в санскритском словаре найдётся эквивалент словосочетанию 'плацкартный вагон'. :crazy:  
Под полку Кришну сувать у меня душа ну никаким боком не лежит. Я в этом случае ещё больше беспокоиться буду, что Им там темно, грязно и дышать нечем. :crazy:  А если полка верхняя или боковушка, там и сувать некуда. Моё последнее ноухау - я Их на третью полку ставлю и обставляю со всех сторон пакетами, так, чтоб Их не видно было и шуршало, если кто дотронется. Но надёжность этой методы вызывает у меня сомнения, поэтому думаю, что б ещё можно было придумать.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Лучше цепочкой потолше вместо веревочки привязывать-веревочку перережут элементарно).


Я тоже про цепочку подумала. Вспомнилось, как в голливудских фильмах иногда кто-нить перевозит чё-то ценное в чумодане, пристёгнутом к руке наручниками. :aaaaaaa:

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> и как Вишну Бхакта Матаджи говорит, что Божествам не смогут даже прикоснутся если на это нет Их разрешения. поэтому молиться приходиться : Пожалуйста, дорогие мои Божества, не покидайте меня!


Ага. Вот только это и вселяет надежду, что всё таки всё нормально будет. :smilies: 




> я тоже делала как Матдажи Шри Радхика, (но не веревкой а железный цепь на рюкзак из материала что можно спокойно обрезать  ,) но все равно волнение постоянно присутсвует.


А не могут воры в этом случае просто вытащить Их из рюкзака (сумочки)? Вообще, все эти цепочки с верёвочками могут же к себе внимание привлекать, и вероятность воровского интереса не уменьшится, а повысится....

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> если мы уложили "спать" Божества больше, чем на 2-3 дня, по возвращении Их надо заново устанавливать (об этом писал на прошлом форуме Двиджати Пуджака прабху, я не знаю, на что он ссылался).


В Хари-Бхакти-виласе сказано, не могу сходу найти точное указание шлоки, что если Божество 2 дня не получало поклонения, то надо повторить прана-пратиштху. 

Манаса-пуджа безусловно все равно, что дравья (физически исполненная) пуджа. НО... НО... это можно делать если Вы скажем больше суток летите или едете на поездах, но не на 2 недели.

Лично я НИКОГДА на путешествую без Божеств (бронзовые Шри Шри Радха-Кришна (16 см.), Гиридхари и пару десятков шалаграма-шил), это не проблема, это вопрос желания. Вашего желания, или нежелания.

Все эти "укладывания спать" на недели месяцы - от Лукавого! Лучше прямо скажите Господу: "Ты - мне обуза. Мне с Тобой не удобно, хлопотно". А не это стыдливое: "Ты подремай без меня месячишко, я скоро... я разбужу". Вы приезжаете, а там уже - НИКОГО. Господь ушел. Не такая уж Вы цаца, чтобы Верховная Личность Бога ждал, пока Вы соизволите Его разбудить, смахнуть пыль и сказать: "Ну вот Ты и дождался. Я снова дома".

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Мои поклоны, Двиджати пуджака прабху. Рада вновь видеть Вас на форуме. Скажите плиз, а Вы своих Божеств в дороге куда от воров прячете?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Мои поклоны, Двиджати пуджака прабху. Рада вновь видеть Вас на форуме.


Спасибо! Весьма тронут!




> Скажите плиз, а Вы своих Божеств в дороге куда от воров прячете?


Никуда не прячу. Они путешествуют в чемодане, который можно брать в салон самолета, поэтому я просто как минимум визуально контролирую его во время всей поездки, если мне нужно не на долго отлучиться, на страже жена или сын. 

Как повторяют по громкой связи на вокзалах: "Граждане! Не оставляйте без присмотра...." Вот я и не оставляю. И хоть я как слуга далеко не сахар, но Господь по прежнему не покинул мое семейство.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

А можно же иметь пару "выездных" Божеств? Точную компию установленных дома, только маленьких?  Тем, особенно, кому часто приходится ездить?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> А можно же иметь пару "выездных" Божеств? Точную компию установленных дома, только маленьких?  Тем, особенно, кому часто приходится ездить?


Это вопрос или предложение?
У меня встречный вопрос, а зачем тем, кому часто приходится ездить устанавливают дом такие Божества, с которым им тяжело ездить?

А по сути - считаю такой вариант совершенно неприемлемым.

----------


## Maral Alim

Хорошо что я зоброла Их с собой на Картик Ятру. Так как мы жили в гостинице была хорошая возможность даже там быть в Сознании Кришны. а то как Вы знаете праджалпа не знала бы границ :-)

где то читала что кто то спросил Шрила Прабхупады зачем мы поклоняемся Божествам. Он как то сказал что чтобы вести чистую образ жизни надо устанавливать поклонение Божествам. то есть ведение жистой жизни один из целей поклонение Божествам. конечно на первом месте это то что мы хотим личностные отношение с Верховной Личности Бога.
Ваша слуга,

----------


## Susila dasi

В чём перевозите Божеств? Не могу пока сообразить в чём и как возить Джаганатх - из дерева и Гаура-Нитай по 20 см высотой.

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна :-)
если честно я окутываю Их (тоже из дерева, Гоура Нитай) в Харинама Чадар и в картонную коробку. и в сумку :-( не знаю это по Шастрам как но что делать?! 
Ваша слуга,

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Это вопрос или предложение?
> У меня встречный вопрос, а зачем тем, кому часто приходится ездить устанавливают дом такие Божества, с которым им тяжело ездить?
> 
> А по сути - считаю такой вариант совершенно неприемлемым.


Это вопрос.
У меня лично не возникало такой проблемы, но люди спрашивали....

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> люди спрашивали....


Посоветуем тем. кто только собирается установить Божества, обязательно учесть свой образ жизни. Сидишь ли ты на месте, путешествуешь ли... как часто и как на долго... И при выборе размера будущего Божества обязательно учитывать эти обстоятельства. Если этого не сделать, то неминуемо столкнешься с проблемами.

----------


## Maral Alim

Вот на пример одна Матаджи из России носит своих Божеств   в сумке с зади и носит в шее.

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

Дорогая Сушила матаджи,примите мои поклоны.Какая хорошая тема, мне очень нужно знать как мне быть с Божествами,меня это очень мучает вопрос. В том году когда я приехала на тур я не брала Божеств,потому что не знала как обстановка будит т.к в первый раз,и они три месяца спали. И вот недавно я услышала в лекции что если Божества укладывать на долгий срок то Они уходят. А вот честно вам скажу мне трудно очень будит на туре с ними физически да и морально. Как же мне быть? я с Субуддхи обсуждала эту тему,брать Их или не брать. Скоро тур и я просто не знаю как быть. Подскажите мне пожалуйста

----------


## Maral Alim

то что Муж скажет!!! И Он спросит об этом у Гуру Махараджа. То что Гуру Махарадж по советует надо будет это делать.
И еще ЕС Радханатха Свами Махараджу задали вопрос как узнать достаточно я служу Кришне или не во всю силу?
Он сказал что если мы не чувствываем усталости после служения значеть мы делаем мало. Как мать, она делает для ребенка то что сама не хочет но благоприятно ребенку. Например, встает по ночам...терпит все трудности ради служения ребенку. Любовь требует жертв. И Кришна очаровывается не самим служением а тем жертвом, усилием который преданный совержает ради Него.

 :dandavat:

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

Дорогие преданные посоветуйте пожалуйста как мне быть с Божествами,могу я укладывать их спать на три месяца :doom:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Дорогие преданные посоветуйте пожалуйста как мне быть с Божествами,могу я укладывать их спать на три месяца


Такие вопросы лучше решать с гуру.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Дорогая Сушила матаджи,примите мои поклоны.Какая хорошая тема, мне очень нужно знать как мне быть с Божествами,меня это очень мучает вопрос. В том году когда я приехала на тур я не брала Божеств,потому что не знала как обстановка будит т.к в первый раз,и они три месяца спали. И вот недавно я услышала в лекции что если Божества укладывать на долгий срок то Они уходят. А вот честно вам скажу мне трудно очень будит на туре с ними физически да и морально. Как же мне быть? я с Субуддхи обсуждала эту тему,брать Их или не брать. Скоро тур и я просто не знаю как быть. Подскажите мне пожалуйста


Харибол, Олеся. Рада тебя увидеть . Гурудев раньше на туре говорил, чтобы мы не привозили Божеств с собою на тур. А укладывали их спать. Он сказал, что служение туровским Божествам, в которое входит всё служение, выполняемое преданными на туре и будет служение вашим домашним Божествам. Причина в том, что вместо утренней программы, на которую Гурудев просит всех приходить, преданные проводят пуджу своим Божествам. Потом бегают по всей базе с параферналиями - помыть, почистить и мешают преданным, которые готовят прасад на кухне общей, на кухне Гурудева и в ресторане, фрукты выпрашивают на кухне или таскают втихую, т. е. воруют оттуда же. Или из одного котла, приготовленного на 250 человек, несколько преданных пытаются накормить своих домашних Божеств. И потом непонятно, кто бхогу, а кто уже прасадам от чьих-то Божеств предлагает. В общем неразбериха и полный беспорядок. Мне муж, хоть он и менеджер кухни, ничего не даёт с бхога-рума, даже если я не успела купить фрукты. И всё предлагают Шиле Пранавы прабху, одного из старших поваров. К тому же в комнатах, сама понимаешь, соблюдать стандарты поклонения нормально практически невозможно. Сама знаешь..Тебе надо поклоняться, а кто-то переодевается, кто-то спит или ест и тд. Можно перед тем, как уложить Божеств спать, объяснить им ситуацию, что вы уезжаете и когда приедете. Можно оставить воду, какие-то сухофрукты орешки, которые не портятся в закрытой посуде для них. Возьми с собою фотографию Божеств, двумерное изображение не отлично от трёхмерного. Можно фрукты предлагать купленные в магазине, водичку менять перед фото.Божества  - всё понимают, зачем же Им уходить, если ты Их любишь, служишь Им. Божества уходят когда мы пренебрежительны в служении и когда оскорбляем преданных. Я своих тоже дома оставлю, возьму маленьких -  у нас совсем есть крошечные  - Гаура Нитай из мыльного камня, а Джаганатх - один маленький - Патита-павана. Им и буду предлагать покушать, водичку менять. И фото возьму. Когда мы спрашивали разрешение поклоняться Божествам, сразу спросили, можно ли укладывать Божеств спать, когда на тур едем, или в Индию - в экстренных ситуациях - Он сказал, что можем. В какой лекции ты это слышала и кто это говорил?

----------


## Susila dasi

Время, место и обстоятельства, сама понимаешь. Тур - это 24-часовое служение, к тому же не из лёгких.

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

Сушила,дорогая,огромное при огромное спасибо вам :dandavat:  вы мне столько хорошего привели в пример,мне так легко стало,просто гора с плеч,я вам так благодарна за то что вы ответили и все объяснили. Эту лекцию давал один прабху из Днепропетровска Двиджа Пуджака,вот там он и говорил,что если укладывать Божества на долгий срок то они обижаются и уходят. Я после этой лекции все время об этом думаю,как же быть,что же делать. Но вы мне так все хорошо объяснили,я просто знаю что я очень буду напрягаться сильно,мне хочется их взять,но я понимаю что я просто не осилю,для меня слишком нагрузки там большие. Теперь я буду спокойно и смогу их положить спать и сделаю так как вы мне посоветовали, и возьму их фотографию с собой. Еще раз вам большое спасибо за ответ. Мои поклоны Вам :dandavat:  :victory:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Можно одолжить божества соседу или другу.Мне частенько привозят Божеств на побывку:-)
Потому что я ВЕЧНО сидю дома.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Сушила,дорогая,огромное при огромное спасибо вам вы мне столько хорошего привели в пример,мне так легко стало,просто гора с плеч,я вам так благодарна за то что вы ответили и все объяснили. Эту лекцию давал один прабху из Днепропетровска Двиджа Пуджака,вот там он и говорил,что если укладывать Божества на долгий срок то они обижаются и уходят.


Спасибо Олеся, тебе. Немного уточню - у меня Гаура Нитай и Джагантахи большие по 20 см высотой. И маленькие, крохотные.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Эту лекцию давал один прабху из Днепропетровска Двиджа Пуджака,вот там он и говорил,что если укладывать Божества на долгий срок то они обижаются и уходят.


 Хорошо бы было, если бы сам прабху разьяснил этот момент. Где в шатрах об этом говориться, что говорят об этом наши старшие пуджари ? Например старшие пуджари в Майпуре, Шаталанга Гауранга прабху, которые всю жизнь посвятили поклонению Божествам в виде пуджи, и которые знают все нюансы. Тем более, что речь идёт только о временном укладывании Божеств спать, на какой-то недолгий срок.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Можно одолжить божества соседу или другу.Мне частенько привозят Божеств на побывку:-)
> Потому что я ВЕЧНО сидю дома.


Хороший вариант, но.. Часто со своими не справляются, а ещё чьих-то брать - не каждый согласиться.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Хорошо бы было, если бы сам прабху разьяснил этот момент.


Он уже объяснял недавно в этом разделе.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Он уже объяснял недавно в этом разделе.


см. пост № 41 в этой теме. Если, что - давайте обсудим пошире.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Хороший вариант, но.. Часто со своими не справляются, а ещё чьих-то брать - не каждый согласиться.


Вот  нарример пуджа-сразу всем и сделать или то надо индивидуальную?Не думаю...

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Вот  нарример пуджа-сразу всем и сделать или то надо индивидуальную?Не думаю...


Сразу всем через главного Бога Вашего гостеприимного дома.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Вот.И никаких сложностей:-)

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> см. пост № 41 в этой теме. Если, что - давайте обсудим пошире.


Давайте обсудим!

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

Сушила матаджи все так верно сказала и я чувствую что ее слова очень авторитетны,потому что Сушила не от своих каких то убеждений исходит,я так и поступлю,уложу Божества и скажу Им когда приеду и попрошу прощения,и Они меня поймут что я не развлекаться еду на тур а заниматься служением,а доставлять беспокойства другим преданным на кухне я не хочу,у каждого преданного много ответственного служения,им и так может быть доставляют беспокойства преданные которые приезжают с Божествами. Тем более Индрадьюмна Свами сказал чтоб не брали Божеств на тур

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> я так и поступлю,уложу Божества и скажу Им когда приеду и попрошу прощения,и Они меня поймут что я не развлекаться еду на тур а заниматься служением


Господь предупреждает нас падших в писаниях как Он приходит в мурти, и когда уходит. Не нам с Вами устанавливать свои правила.

Делайте Олеся как хотите, но только помните, что когда Вы приедете домой, там будут лежать две статуэтки, в которые надо будет снова призвать Господа, и только потом просить прощения, а то Вас никто не услышит... статуэтки без присутствия Господа - они глухонькие. Установите их снова, а потом разговаривайте и объясняйте Им свои мотивы на здоровье. 

"Укладывание Божеств" спать - это дикость, которой нет никакого объяснения, кроме невежества и безответственности. Вот так, ни больше, ни меньше. Считаю своим долгом донести это до сведения аудитории форума.

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

может все таки вдохновить преданных а не давить,почему же когда мусульмане напали на Индию,Божеств закопали от них,Они тоже ушли? и остались просто статуэтками?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> может все таки вдохновить преданных а не давить,


Надо говорить правду и быть готовыми признавать ее. Мы не должны полагаться на 




> я чувствую что ее слова очень авторитетны






> почему же когда мусульмане напали на Индию,Божеств закопали от них,Они тоже ушли? и остались просто статуэтками?


Не ушли потому, что пожелали остаться. По собственной сладостной воле. И что Вы хотите этим сказать? На Вас напали мусульмане? Не надо сравнивать, тогда у пуджари реально НЕ БЫЛО ДРУГОГО ВЫХОДА, или осквернить или закопать, это действительно экстренная, отчаянная ситуация, ничего общего не имеющая с Вашим положением




> а доставлять беспокойства другим преданным на кухне я не хочу


Севак не руководствуется такими категориями, как "хочу" или "не Хочу". Все - выбор сделан, Божества установлены, хочу-не хочу надо было говорить раньше. А сейчас - нитья-сева.

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

простите меня прабху, но Вы слишком котегорично говорите о том что это безответственно и невежественно,ведь есть же место,время и обстоятельсва,может я ошибаюсь,я бы не хотела чтоб у меня раздражение оражалось на Божеств,когда там просто устаешь и просто доезжаешь до базы и просто грязная после фестиваля падаешь на постель и тебе просто не до чего

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

знаете когда я вышла замуж Божества уже были у мужа и я им сразу стала служить,не думаю что котегоричность тут уместна. Ведь есть правило что не имеющие дух имя не могут пуджарить и без благославения Гуру тоже не могут,но было такое обстоятельство что мое желание выше того что нет дух имени,я с большим удовольствием начала служить не имея ни какого опыта,и никогда даже не служила Им,но как то по приезду Ч Чандры Махараджа я попрасила у Него благославения чтоб я дальше им служила. Махарадж спросил что за Божества и не думая сказал служи

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> я с большим удовольствием начала служить не имея ни какого опыта,и никогда даже не служила Им,но как то по приезду Ч Чандры Махараджа я попрасила у Него благославения чтоб я дальше им служила. Махарадж спросил что за Божества и не думая сказал служи


 :cray:  :cray:  :cray:

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

прокоментируйте ваши смайлики,что они означают?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Олеся, а Вы не хотите свою ситуацию обсудить с гуру? Пусть он благословит, и тогда следуйте его наставлениям. Скажет брать Божеств с собой - берите. Скажет уложить спать - уложите. А если скажет служить в уме, то так и надо делать. Так не придется мучиться сомнениями, правильно ли Вы поступаете.

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

да,конечно,вы правы что мне надо об этом своего Махараджа спросить,но я в принципе уже особо не беспокоюсь,мы с мужем уже обсудили вопрос,просто в этот раз на туре у нас нагрузка утроется если не больше, мы решили взять фото наших Божеств и таким образом Они со мной будут,но вот насчет пуджы,там надо посмотреть как получится,хотя я очень сомневаюсь что я буду Им пуджарить,наверно воду просто буду менять,еду предлагать,и цветы обязательно,там в Польше их целое поле :mig:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

А что есть проблема с установлением после сна Божеств?Спеть киртан.
Всё таки прав Двиджати Пуджака.И Божества не сюси пуси....Наши чувства -не первостепенны в вопросе поклонения.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> прокоментируйте ваши смайлики,что они означают?


Они означают, что Вы рассказали очень грустную историю, которая меня очень печалит, очень...

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> мы решили взять фото наших Божеств и таким образом Они со мной будут,но вот насчет пуджы,там надо посмотреть как получится,хотя я очень сомневаюсь что я буду Им пуджарить,наверно воду просто буду менять,еду предлагать,и цветы обязательно,там в Польше их целое поле


Ура! Очень рад Вашему решению. Все будет хорошо...

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

а чем она грустная,и почему печалит?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> а чем она грустная


Она грустна своей противоестественностью. Должно быть все ровно наоборот.

Вначале у преданного должно появиться желание поклоняться Божеству. Он просит на это благословения своего Гуру. Если Гуру, изучив ситуацию, дает свое благословение, преданный начинает все подготавливать к приходу Господа и скрупулезно изучать процесс будущего поклонения. Заем, когда все готово - преданный приглашает Господа принять его поклонение. В этом случае, ситуаций подобных Вашей даже не возникает.




> и почему печалит?


Потому, что это очень распространенная история. Божества "приходят", преданный не готов им служить стабильно и во всех обстоятельствах, и хочет Их "уложить спать". Как девочка-подросток, ставшая матерью в свои 16, и не справляющийся со своей взрослой ролью и взрослыми требованиями. Разве это не грустно.

Лично мне грустно.

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

спасибо вам за ответ,но не стоит обобщать все к одному,ситуации разные бывают,и у каждого есть свои личные отношения с Богом и Божествами,если Божества находятся в той или иной семье,то Они знают куда Они идут. И то что в моем случае есть то это может и не каждый поймет,и судить о том что плохо или хорошо не должен человек,потому что мы не знаем какая ситуация и какие чувства при этом были у человека. Я например могу не увидеть отношения, за поведением преданного к Гуру или Божествам,и я не решилась бы сказать о том что это плохо или печально,у каждого есть свое виденье,но можем ли мы конкретизировать и абсолютизировать все,или отношения с Божествами. У меня возникли уже отношения с моими Божествами,даже если я не профи в пуджарстве,у меня извините есть тоже Параматма и Она мне подсказыает хорошо моим Божествам или нет. И я была готова сердцем Им служить,еще за долго как я Им начала служить

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

Мой муж уже 22ой год в сознании Кришны,и божества у него уже лет 17 и Чайтанья Чандра когда увидел мое желание служить Божествам не смотря на то что я делаю неуклюжа,сказал с улыбкой,что с таким преданным как мой муж я могу делать все что угодно,ну конечно Махарадж очень улыбался когда говорил об этом,но суть была такая,что с таким мужем я могу служить Божествам,вот и все

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

Прабху,в любом случае я вам очень благодарна за ваши наставления.и простите меня за мое не авторитетное отношение к Божествам, вы не применно правы,потому что вы опытней в служении Божествам,но я уверена что со временем я повышу свой стандарт. Я пока очень неуклюжа выражаю свою любовь к Ним как могу,и я надеюсь что Божества принимают мою такую любовь. Ведь я больше стараюсь сосредоточить свой беспокойный ум на отношении к Божествам, даже если я служу Им неуклюжа то я стараюсь вложить свои чувства,а если я буду сосредотачиваться на том как им правильно делать,то это будит сухо,на мой взгляд. Я думаю что,все что идет от сердца,то это принимается,даже если я и не правильно что то делаю когда пуджарю. Я знаю свой низкий уровень и не профи в служении Божествам,но все же,мое желание Им служить выше. Конечно я все равно думаю о том чтобы с Ними не расставаться,думаю Они мне из сердца подскажут,как быть и как Они сами захотят того,примут ли Они мое не полное служение на туре. Спасибо вам большое,и простите меня великодушно,я просто из пытливых учеников,и иногда мучаю вопросами преданных и где то спорю чтоб все таки у меня не осталось сомнений в моих действиях,и все равно старшие преданные всегда больше правы чем младшие :dandavat: мои поклоны вам :sorry:

----------


## Susila dasi

На самом деле все правы в этой дискуссии. Особенно Лакшмана Прана прабху. Лучше спросить Гурудева, что Он думает по этому поводу. Всё таки тур - его детище и Он там правила устанавливает. И всё, что Он скажет, будет верным. Думаю, Олеся, надо нам Ему письмо написать. Это самое верное решение, дискутировать можно бесконечно. Ты как в английском? 
Многие преданные едут на тур несколько суток в поездах, автобусах, электричках. И кто же там пуджу будет проводить? Как? В Индию как ехать? Я бы своих Джаганатх  и Гаура Нитай с удовольствием взяла, да только как бы не повредить Их там и весят Они не мало. Лучше, конечно , прежде чем приглашать Божеств в свой дом всё обдумать, взвесить. Да только не всегда это возможно. Моих Божеств вместе с другими вообще под двери Храма подкинули и они лежали в коробке в Храме несколько лет. Остались только мои, я их забрала и особо не устанавливала. Разбудила, помыла, покормила, попела и всё, да арати маленькое провела. И с Гаура Нитай так было. И что, скажете, что я просто статуэткам поклоняюсь? Как бы не так. И несколько раз мне приходилось оставлять Их дома. Я объясняла ситуацию, и помнила о Них (Слава Богу, что Его невозможно забыть). Брала с собой фото Гурудева, Божеств и так уезжала. Приезжала, будила и знаете, они не фигурки, а живые и всё понимают, что я не из собственной прихоти так делаю. А по Их же плану.

----------


## Susila dasi

Олеся, ну на самом деле - полное-не полное служение - время, место и обстоятельства.  Когда мы что-то из любви делаем, то всем становится всё равно - полное -неполное, принесла ли ты один цветочек с поля и положила на алтарь или букет орхидей со всеми мантрами, ачаманами, мудрами и тд предложила.. Всё это относится на самом деле только к нестандартным экстренным ситуациям. Когда нужно решить, как поступить.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Она грустна своей противоестественностью. Должно быть все ровно наоборот.
> 
> Вначале у преданного должно появиться желание поклоняться Божеству. Он просит на это благословения своего Гуру. Если Гуру, изучив ситуацию, дает свое благословение, преданный начинает все подготавливать к приходу Господа и скрупулезно изучать процесс будущего поклонения. Заем, когда все готово - преданный приглашает Господа принять его поклонение. В этом случае, ситуаций подобных Вашей даже не возникает.
> 
> 
> 
> Потому, что это очень распространенная история. Божества "приходят", преданный не готов им служить стабильно и во всех обстоятельствах, и хочет Их "уложить спать". Как девочка-подросток, ставшая матерью в свои 16, и не справляющийся со своей взрослой ролью и взрослыми требованиями. Разве это не грустно.
> 
> Лично мне грустно.


Да, так должно быть. Это правило. Но бывают исключения, как и из всех правил.

----------


## Susila dasi

Вот что ответил Индрадьюмна Свами, мой Гуру, на этот вопрос. Пожалуйста, кто может сделать точный перевод - переведите, пожалуйста.
Dear Susila, 

Please accept my blessings. All glories to Srila Prabhupada.

Thank you for your letter. In the past few years devotees are bringing their deities on the Polish tour. So it is acceptable. Of course, the conditions ie: having the deities in a room with so many people ) is not ideal. But there may not be an alternative, other than asking another devotee couple to take care of Them when you are away in the Polish Tour.

I pray you are well and hope to see you on the Tour this summer.

Your ever well wisher,
Indradyumna Swami

Прошу меня простить, я ошибалась. Приношу свои извинения  Двиджати пуджака прабху. Спасибо, что так терпеливо вдохновляли нас на постоянное служение Божествам. А тот момент, что когда мы спрашивали Гурудева, можно ли уложить Божеств спать, когда мы едем на тур -Гурудев как-то напрягся, и как-будто испугался, но сказал да, можем. И всё таки хорошо, что прабху вдохновил и я этот переспросила. Простите, ещё раз, пожалуйста. И на самом деле я очень счастлива, что Гурудев так ответил!

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

Сушила,дорогая! спасибо вам за это письмо,теперь и я тоже спокойна и более уверена насчет Божеств. Гурудев тут написал что это допустимые условия чтоб брать Божеств даже в такой обстановке когда много народу. Или их можно отдавать кому нибудь пока на туре

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

но все таки я не согласна с тем что если вдруг вынужденная какая то ситуация и нужно Божества спать уложить,если вдруг не кому оставить и взять не получается,то я не согласна с тем что Божества уходят и это просто статуэтки, мне кажется что говорить о том что там статуэтки немного оскорбительно,это конечно мое сугубо личное мнение. Спасибо вам большое что так все разъяснили и показали письмо Гурудева :buket:

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> я не согласна с тем что Божества уходят и это просто статуэтки, мне кажется что говорить о том что там статуэтки немного оскорбительно,это конечно мое сугубо личное мнение.


Безусловно вы имеете право на свое мнение. Делайте что хотите, делайте то с чем вы согласны, решайте так, как вам кажется.

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

прабху не переживайте так,все контролирует Кришна

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

скажите пожалуйста Матаджа Раджа Кумари а что если не кому оставить Божеств, все таки мне не совсем понятно,можно ли все таки укладывать Их спать. Я вот думаю все,даже если мы возьмем Божества то я не смогу просто физически Им пуджарить на туре,как быть в такой ситуации? Если я не столько времени Им буду уделять внимание,могу просто воду менять,благовония предлагать и цветы,фрукты тоже естественно,но полное служение не получится,скажите,так можно Им служить,сократить служение?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Dear Susila,

Please accept my blessings. All glories to Srila Prabhupada.

Thank you for your letter. In the past few years devotees are bringing their deities on the Polish tour. So it is acceptable. Of course, the conditions ie: having the deities in a room with so many people ) is not ideal. But there may not be an alternative, other than asking another devotee couple to take care of Them when you are away in the Polish Tour.

I pray you are well and hope to see you on the Tour this summer.

Your ever well wisher,
Indradyumna Swami




Дорогая Сушила,

Прими, пожалуйста, мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Спасибо за твое письмо. Несколько последних лет преданные привозили своих божеств на Польский тур. Так что это приемлемо. Конечно, условия, а именно нахождение божеств в комнате с таким количеством народа ) не идеальны. Однако, этому не может быть иной альтернативы, кроме как попросить другую пару преданных позаботиться о Них, пока вы на Польском Туре.

Молюсь о твоем благополучии и надеюсь увидеть тебя на Туре этим летом.

Твой вечный благожелатель,
Индрадьюмна Свами

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> скажите пожалуйста Матаджа Раджа Кумари а что если не кому оставить Божеств, все таки мне не совсем понятно,можно ли все таки укладывать Их спать. Я вот думаю все,даже если мы возьмем Божества то я не смогу просто физически Им пуджарить на туре,как быть в такой ситуации? Если я не столько времени Им буду уделять внимание,могу просто воду менять,благовония предлагать и цветы,фрукты тоже естественно,но полное служение не получится,скажите,так можно Им служить,сократить служение?


Олеся, ну я же просто перевела (кстати, слова  "матаджа" не существует  : ) ). 
Но если уж спрашиваете, то мое мнение - Гурудев ответил вполне ясно: другой альтернативы нет. 
Либо брать с собой (хотя условия и не идеальны), либо отдавать другой паре преданных.

Думаю, что тот уровень, который вы описали, к которому готовы стремиться, хороший (я понимаю темп служения на туре). 

А возможно, если многие привезут своих Божеств, им кто-то один и будет каждый день пуджарить, может быть, по очереди? Почему бы нет? Может быть, захотите поддерживать какой-то один общий алтарик для всех Господ... 

Более того, я где-то видела фото, что на главном алтаре тура находятся несколько божеств Нрисимхадева, чуть ли не трое или четверо, и все большие. Не могу найти это фото. Не у Гурудева же столько божеств Нрисимхадева, значит Их всех, и привезенных тоже, поставили на главный алтарь.

А у вас Кто, Гаура-Нитай?

Еще одно решение - все-таки постараться найти заблаговременно, кто возьмет в гости ваших божеств. Почему некому оставить? Может быть, просто боитесь доверить, отдать.

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

да у меня Гоура Нитай,простите за мое не правильное слово"матаджа" я просто безграмотная,2 класса образования, мне просто хотелось узнать про не полное служение,могу ли я так делать,а отдавать я своих Божеств ни кому не хочу,ревную :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> 2 класса образования


))))





> а отдавать я своих Божеств ни кому не хочу,ревную


Это понятно ) Но указание гуру - указание вечной парампары Вайшнавов - важнее вашей ревности. 
Если так сильно ревнуете, есть приемлемая альтернатива тому, чтобы "усыплять" .
Почему это Те, кто есть высшие наслаждающиеся, должны впадать в какую-то спячку )

----------


## Пашевская Олеся

спасибо за ответ

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да не за что...

----------


## Susila dasi

> А возможно, если многие привезут своих Божеств, им кто-то один и будет каждый день пуджарить, может быть, по очереди? Почему бы нет? Может быть, захотите поддерживать какой-то один общий алтарик для всех Господ... 
> 
> .


Спасибо за идею. На самом деле можно что-то в алтарной передумать, за алтарём. Главное - пуджари не мешать. Можно с Падмой поговорить, она 20 марта приедет с Индии, поговорю с ней. Что посоветует.

----------


## oksana

> В Хари-Бхакти-виласе сказано, не могу сходу найти точное указание шлоки, что если Божество 2 дня не получало поклонения, то надо повторить прана-пратиштху. 
> 
> Манаса-пуджа безусловно все равно, что дравья (физически исполненная) пуджа. НО... НО... это можно делать если Вы скажем больше суток летите или едете на поездах, но не на 2 недели.
> 
> Лично я НИКОГДА на путешествую без Божеств (бронзовые Шри Шри Радха-Кришна (16 см.), Гиридхари и пару десятков шалаграма-шил), это не проблема, это вопрос желания. Вашего желания, или нежелания.
> 
> Все эти "укладывания спать" на недели месяцы - от Лукавого! Лучше прямо скажите Господу: "Ты - мне обуза. Мне с Тобой не удобно, хлопотно". А не это стыдливое: "Ты подремай без меня месячишко, я скоро... я разбужу". Вы приезжаете, а там уже - НИКОГО. Господь ушел. Не такая уж Вы цаца, чтобы Верховная Личность Бога ждал, пока Вы соизволите Его разбудить, смахнуть пыль и сказать: "Ну вот Ты и дождался. Я снова дома".


очень резко.... наврное имеете право... что бы вы посоветовали в таком случае... у меня все домашние не преданные и на Крисмас раз в год мы едем к родственикам моего мужа и там живем 10дней у них дома.. там собаки в комнате с нами спят.... что делать? в прошедший год я брала Шри шри Нитай Гоурасундара и Гопала с собой но из сумки не доставала... а доставала фото и проводила манасислужение. А чтовы посоветуете. пожалуйста

----------


## oksana

> Более того, я где-то видела фото, что на главном алтаре тура находятся несколько божеств Нрисимхадева, чуть ли не трое или четверо, и все большие. Не могу найти это фото. Не у Гурудева же столько божеств Нрисимхадева, значит Их всех, и привезенных тоже, поставили на главный алтарь..


Да я тоже видела на Говардхане ретрите были все Божества приехавших преданных.... могу даже фото выложить...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Конечно, было бы интересно посмотреть на такой фестивальный алтарь.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Потому, что это очень распространенная история. Божества "приходят", преданный не готов им служить стабильно и во всех обстоятельствах, и хочет Их "уложить спать". Как девочка-подросток, ставшая матерью в свои 16, и не справляющийся со своей взрослой ролью и взрослыми требованиями. Разве это не грустно.


Но как же тогда Божества Шри Шри Радха-Мадхава в храме на Динамо укладываются спать почти на год(за исключением месяца празднования Шри Джанмаштами и Радхаштами)? Неужели это тоже оскорбительно, грустно и безответственно?

----------


## Susila dasi

> Но как же тогда Божества Шри Шри Радха-Мадхава в храме на Динамо укладываются спать почти на год(за исключением месяца празднования Шри Джанмаштами и Радхаштами)? Неужели это тоже оскорбительно, грустно и безответственно?


Утсава-мурти - так можно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! У кого есть опыт, подскажите, как перевозить большие металлические Божества в ручной клади? 
Не возникают ли в связи с этим проблемы в перелетах в Европе?

----------


## Susila dasi

Перенесла ваш вопрос в эту тему.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:namaste: Спасибо. Но пока ответа нет((

----------


## Susila dasi

> Спасибо. Но пока ответа нет((


А в теме ничего нет? По Европе надо спрашивать Махараджей, которые путешествуют с Божествами. Или просто в аэропорта написать. Можно слуг Махаражджей поспрашивать, которые путешествуют по Европе. Если другим видом транспорта, то по Европе нет проблем - по крайней мере в Шенгене.   Я пока с Божествами не ездила. Спасибо, что подсказали. Надо в Польше в аэропорт написать и в Индию.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Поспрашиваем, узнаем, конечно! Пока полетим без Божеств. 
В Индию, думаю, проблем не будет, там понимают, что это не бомбы  :smilies: 
А вот в Германии на таможне нас обыскивали, как террористов, всю технику наизнанку вывернули   :biggrin1:

----------


## Susila dasi

Не знаю, всё равно придётся 2 авиакомпании проходить.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:doom: Даа

----------


## Susila dasi

Преданные, собираю идеи, в чём Божеств перевозите.. Если можно, с фото..

----------


## Amrita

преданные говорили что у них возникли проблемы при вывозе Божеств из Индии. Таможенник жаждал бумагу что Божества не являются национальной ценностью или как-то так.
Будете спрашивать, спрашивайте в аеропорту не только у службы безопасности аеропорта, а и у таможни. Первые могут не пропустить Божеств в самолет, а вторые просто не выпустить из страны.

----------


## Манджари деви даси

Преданные, поделитесь опытом. Когда путешествуешь с Божествами один, а пересадок в аэропортах много и они достаточно длинные: 
как, пардон, в туалет сходить? Где вы оставляете сумку с Божествами?

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Преданные, поделитесь опытом. Когда путешествуешь с Божествами один, а пересадок в аэропортах много и они достаточно длинные: 
> как, пардон, в туалет сходить? Где вы оставляете сумку с Божествами?


Когда одна с Ними путешествую, в туалет с собой таскаю. Если кто предложит альтернативу, буду рада.

----------


## Харинама д.д.

У нас специальный чемодан на колесиках для Божеств. Когда путешествуем с мужем, то оставляем друг на друга. Если я путешествую одна, то стараюсь ходить в туалет только в самолете, при этом чемодан с Божествами находится наверху в отсеке для ручной клади, только нужно смотреть, чтобы не придавили Их другим багажом. На ж/д вокзалах или автовокзалах в туалет по той же причине не хожу.

----------

